# DS #2384: Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift (USA)



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3331^^


----------



## JPH (Jun 25, 2008)

Thuggy...iND? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heh, thanks Puyobaby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna give this game a go soon...too bad it doesn't have Wi-Fi support.


----------



## babelfish (Jun 25, 2008)

W00T!!! Been waiting for this one! Between this and EO2, I'm set for the rest of the year


----------



## johnnywalker (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice boxart


----------



## Prime (Jun 25, 2008)

Is this just DS #2381: Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift but with a different name?


----------



## Evilkoko (Jun 25, 2008)

This is the US version, #2381 was the EU version.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 25, 2008)

USA release. other was EUR release.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 25, 2008)

what it different from the eu release?


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 25, 2008)

EU, you can play in English, Spanish, French, and some other languages.

U, you can play in English

k?  k.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 25, 2008)

nothing in features?

ok cause i can only find the eu release


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 25, 2008)

1 more difference.
this one receives a bonus from FFTA1 US, the other receives a bonus from FFTA1 EU


----------



## jan777 (Jun 25, 2008)

well i dont really have those games so i guess im gonna use the eu version

good thing ds isnt region locked


----------



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2008)

Since when do EUR/USA have different features anyway?  Apart from languages?

@thedicemaster, whats the difference in the bonus?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 25, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Since when do EUR/USA have different features anyway?  Apart from languages?
> 
> @thedicemaster, whats the difference in the bonus?


only which region GBA game you need to obtain it.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah, the way you worded it I thought maybe the bonus differed.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 25, 2008)

Nevermind. I see English, Spanish, and French, in the title screen's language select menu.


----------



## Mieki (Jun 25, 2008)

The only difference when you have FFTA is that you get Libra early. Other than that, nothing. I'm guessing this one is smaller due to having only one language pack.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jun 25, 2008)

Offtopic: DisgaeaDS(J) was released today.. yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Waiting for the dump.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 25, 2008)

It seems to have 3 languages. See my above post.

Confirmed working on Supercard CF. Tested with latest firmware and patcher.

BTW, use _headphones_ for this game. You'll thank me for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A must play, if just to check out the soundtrack.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

Hoorah!I been waiting for this one.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Working fine on Cyclo.


----------



## RedIce (Jun 25, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> It seems to have 3 languages. See my above post.
> 
> Confirmed working on Supercard CF. Tested with latest firmware and patcher.
> 
> ...



Great soundtrack on this game, I urge you to DL it even, its that good.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

I played it a bit last night and I liked the beautiful graphics and also the turn based element. But what I allways dislike about FF is the complicated stuff that comes with it. I got all dizzy with the whole Loot-selling/buying/combining shit. Man alive, I didn't understand anything I was doing there. Sad really because it's really off-putting stuff....but I guess the graphics are gorgeous enough to make me want to dig deeper into the game. I'm still a sucker for detailed pixel graphics (more than state-of-the-art 3D graphics)


----------



## ravagekd (Jun 25, 2008)

ran into my first "feature" this morning trying to get some play time in before work. Was doing one of the clan trials and the law was "can't target anything that is 2 or more squares away from you". Rough since it practically made my BM useless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway took my moogle thief next to a mob, did a standard attack with his sword, and he got a crit which knocked back the mob. Suddenly "you've broken a law!" comes up. wtf? 

So apparently the game checks AFTER you have attacked where the attacker is versus where the defender is... meaning now that the mob was 2 squares from my thief, i had "broken the law". :roll: lame. Not the end of the world, but it was a nice waste of 10CP for nothing. 

That said... just over 2 hours put in so far and loving this game!! One thing I'm very happy to see back is the "Optimize" feature when organizing equipment on your party members. Despite abilities being tied to items, I really missed the "best fit" feature from FFT while playing FFTA so it's nice to see it back. Especially later in the game I can remember spending a LOT of time just adjusting equipment on my party before going to the next battle - but maybe i shouldnt have tried to micromanage so much


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you know if WIFI will work with EU / US ? 

Thanks


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 25, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Do you know if WIFI will work with EU / US ?
> 
> Thanks



This games doesn't even have wifi, unfortunately. Also, you're welcome, folks, heh.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Is this just DS #2381: Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift but with a different name?


And without the weird spellings.  
Magi*ck*.  *snicker*

Finally this is out.  Kudos to the dumper.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 25, 2008)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Trebuchet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it does for the trade. That's the point of my question


----------



## GameJesus (Jun 25, 2008)

i have both and there is no difference at all, the word is still spelled magick


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 25, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> PuyoDead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The trade feature supports local ad hoc connections, not wifi. Unless you know how to tunnel (and if you do, let me know, heh).


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 25, 2008)

To the EZ5 users (yes, all 10 of us): If the game gives you 2 white screens when you load it, you gotta enable hybrid mode for it to work. At least, that's how it was with the EU version.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 25, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> PuyoDead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only apparent difference is that the EUR version includes the German language.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 25, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> No it doesn't, it only supports local Wireless, meaning you need a real life friend with this game. *gasp*



Yeah, my bad, still, I wonder if we'll be able to trade with my friends with the EU / US.

Otherwise, if the savegame works on both.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 25, 2008)

US versions of GBA/DS games keeping their language menu are fairly rare.

Mario Tennis Power Tour was another one.


----------



## staticfritz (Jun 25, 2008)

Nobody's mentioned anything about the US release being a full 10 megs bigger than the EU release (in compressed form, anyway).  Is there something extra included in the US version?


----------



## celentt (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone know how you can rename Luso / Clan after you've started


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 26, 2008)

staticfritz said:
			
		

> Nobody's mentioned anything about the US release being a full 10 megs bigger than the EU release (in compressed form, anyway).  Is there something extra included in the US version?
> 
> Most likely a difference in compression.  Extras do not take up 10 megs.  In fact, the US version has less languages, that's about it.
> 
> QUOTE(celentt @ Jun 25 2008, 04:43 PM) Anyone know how you can rename Luso / Clan after you've started



You can't in-game.  You'd have to wait for a save game editor, but I doubt one will be released soon.


----------



## agscala (Jun 26, 2008)

Will the multiplayer work between regions?  EUR vs USA?


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 26, 2008)

US version has just one less language. The first post's info is old.

This is English/Spanish/French.


----------



## Narin (Jun 26, 2008)

I added a ton of new cheats for the game to the cheat database. Also expect more soon! After I go get some sleep, I plan to add in an EXP Multiplier Code for all you cheaters out there. Oh, I also inlcluded an unlock all jobs cheat as well as Max AP after battle cheat among many others!


----------



## SchuchWun (Jun 26, 2008)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> To the EZ5 users (yes, all 10 of us): If the game gives you 2 white screens when you load it, you gotta enable hybrid mode for it to work. At least, that's how it was with the EU version.
> 
> Using EZ5 OB9 (v 1.80+ cause fatal WSOD which was unrecoverable unless you recopy the firmware and reflash it) only crashed once and it was fatal and thankfully didn't require me to recopy the shite.
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## mr_ding (Jun 26, 2008)

Been playing for about 2 hours, finished 7 quests, 1 CLAN challenge and have 1 extra player (female thief that joined me).
Pretty nice game overall.

Still a bit confused on what's best class type to use.  BTW, (white monk) is pretty powerful.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 26, 2008)

agscala said:
			
		

> Will the multiplayer work between regions?  EUR vs USA?



No, I just tried it with my friend.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 26, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> Offtopic: DisgaeaDS(J) was released today.. yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that will be better when the (U) is released and dumped


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 27, 2008)

For the record, I love this game. Also, I'm going to make a guide for bazaar combinations soon. Also...

POST 500!!11


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2008)

It's indeed a great game, I'm really glad I DL'ed it


----------



## tcgiant (Jun 28, 2008)

I got to the "You Say Tomato" mission, and my game freezes up as combat is about to engage, as the top screen fades in and is about halfway brown, after that girl decides to join my party. I'm using an R4, with the 1.18 kernel and a SanDisk 2GB MicroSD card. I've tried redownloading the iND dump, and I've tried the european dump, and the same results occurred each time. I can't be the only person who this is happening to; anyone think of a solution so far?


----------



## ravagekd (Jun 29, 2008)

cant say I'm sure. I'm running your exact setup (r4/1.18/sandisk 2G) and have about 12 hours logged with no hiccups at all (and yes, that means I made it past that mission). If it matters, I have the (E) version.  any problems with any other games/have you tried reformatting the microSD card and loading the nds/sav files back on to try again? it's possible part of your game just got written over a bad sector on the drive.


----------



## tcgiant (Jun 29, 2008)

ravagekd said:
			
		

> cant say I'm sure. I'm running your exact setup (r4/1.18/sandisk 2G) and have about 12 hours logged with no hiccups at all (and yes, that means I made it past that mission). If it matters, I have the (E) version.  any problems with any other games/have you tried reformatting the microSD card and loading the nds/sav files back on to try again? it's possible part of your game just got written over a bad sector on the drive.




That's actually not a bad idea, reformatting and reloading everything. It may be that I just have too much crap on my SD card(it's almost full), so perhaps a total backup and reformat is in order. I *have* been having a hell of a time with my R4 not autoloading, after all.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2008)

Did nobody else even look at the nfo for this game?

Look:




Everyone in Scene, and www.gbatemp.net


----------

